# My Dash account is disabled without any signs, who can help me



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

I was still sending DD last weekend. When it went online the next morning, it prompted an error. When I closed the software and opened it again, it prompted the account to be disabled. I recalled the delivery the day before, and I did not conflict with any customers or restaurants. I didn't arrive late to the restaurant either, I was at a loss. I followed the link to appeal, but there was no response. Who can save me! Food delivery is my main source of income. 🙏


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Who has a good way to appeal? I inquired that I did not have an office open to drivers in the San Francisco Bay Area. I sent an email to appeal without any response. Don't even tell me what rules I violated! please


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Dasher Support: 855-973-1040





__





DoorDash Dasher Support







help.doordash.com


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Also i suggest stop waiting for them to reply. Apply at pizza places . Jimmy johns . Panera bread. I can give you a reference name pm me .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

gomo said:


> I was still sending DD last weekend. When it went online the next morning, it prompted an error. When I closed the software and opened it again, it prompted the account to be disabled. I recalled the delivery the day before, and I did not conflict with any customers or restaurants. I didn't arrive late to the restaurant either, I was at a loss. I followed the link to appeal, but there was no response. Who can save me! Food delivery is my main source of income. 🙏


Just curious if you don't mind sharing, were you running the Para app with DD? Also, were you using a GPS spoofing app?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Find another Dasher who will hire you as subcontractor. I think as a delivery business owner, dashers are allowed to have subcontractor(s).


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Just curious if you don't mind sharing, were you running the Para app with DD? Also, were you using a GPS spoofing app?


I, too, am curious. I don’t quite know what those are (mostly because I don’t intend to use them - I have certain reservations about these things), but have a general idea. I don’t see any of these generators being interested in draining their pool of drivers - the more they have, the sh!ttier offers they can get away with.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sign up for boober eats?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

gomo said:


> ... Food delivery is my main source of income. 🙏


Then, you know a few busy restaurants? Ask the boss there do they have deliveries for you if you're good at delivery.

Many food places are looking to hire all sorts of workers. There is a national shortage of good deliverywomen and men.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Last night(actually, this morning) I went to pick up at a suburban or rural McD, 20 miles away from my HQ, I noticed there're hiring at $16/hr, with $20 overnight bonus until end of Sept.

Hey, many hours, I gross less than that on Dash other than the luxury of flexibility.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Also i suggest stop waiting for them to reply. Apply at pizza places . Jimmy johns . Panera bread. I can give you a reference name pm me .


Can you be more detailed? I don't want to lose this job. You are saving a family


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Just curious if you don't mind sharing, were you running the Para app with DD? Also, were you using a GPS spoofing app?


No, I did not use this software, and did not use virtual GPS.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> Find another Dasher who will hire you as subcontractor. I think as a delivery business owner, dashers are allowed to have subcontractor(s).


No, I did not use this software, and did not use virtual GPS.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> Last night(actually, this morning) I went to pick up at a suburban or rural McD, 20 miles away from my HQ, I noticed there're hiring at $16/hr, with $20 overnight bonus until end of Sept.
> 
> Hey, many hours, I gross less than that on Dash other than the luxury of flexibility.


My English is very limited. Generally speaking, restaurants will not hire me back. Another one I like to work freely.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

To update a progress, I made a call for help. They said that a customer complained about not receiving food, which caused my account to be deactivated. But he said he saw the photos I uploaded. He said he was waiting for another department to review the case. can only wait! Have you encountered such a situation? Could it be that the deactivation of the driver account is done by a robot? It is a job for the driver and it is very, very important. Customers who want to eat free food will make drivers lose their jobs.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

gomo said:


> To update a progress, I made a call for help. They said that a customer complained about not receiving food, which caused my account to be deactivated. But he said he saw the photos I uploaded. He said he was waiting for another department to review the case. can only wait! Have you encountered such a situation? Could it be that the deactivation of the driver account is done by a robot? It is a job for the driver and it is very, very important. Customers who want to eat free food will make drivers lose their jobs.


That sucks but countless drivers on Uber, Lyft, UE, DD, GH, etc.etc. Have been put on hold due to false accusations. You’ll be put back on because of the photos which makes you one of the lucky ones. Many others falsely accused were permanently deactivated. Life’s not fair and some customers just suck as human beings. This is the reason drivers must multi app.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

gomo said:


> To update a progress, I made a call for help. They said that a customer complained about not receiving food, which caused my account to be deactivated. But he said he saw the photos I uploaded. He said he was waiting for another department to review the case. can only wait! Have you encountered such a situation? Could it be that the deactivation of the driver account is done by a robot? It is a job for the driver and it is very, very important. Customers who want to eat free food will make drivers lose their jobs.


YES


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m sorry you have to go through this. I believe in Karma, and am sure Life will reward you, and punish the one who caused this.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I believe in Karma, and am sure Life will reward you, and punish the one who caused this.


But if Karma is involved, couldn’t it be then that Karma had circled back to punish the OP because it was someone else who deserved a reward?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> But if Karma is involved, couldn’t it be then that Karma had circled back to punish the OP because it was someone else who deserved a reward?


Or it could be an open window once the door closes for a while. Perhaps a hint to register on another app.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Seamus said:


> That sucks but countless drivers on Uber, Lyft, UE, DD, GH, etc.etc. Have been put on hold due to false accusations. You’ll be put back on because of the photos which makes you one of the lucky ones. Many others falsely accused were permanently deactivated. Life’s not fair and some customers just suck as human beings. This is the reason drivers must multi app.





gomo said:


> My English is very limited. Generally speaking, restaurants will not hire me back. Another one I like to work freely.


Understand that one needs to have a very good communication skill in English to keep the job. This is not a driving job alone.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

gomo said:


> To update a progress, I made a call for help. They said that a customer complained about not receiving food, which caused my account to be deactivated. But he said he saw the photos I uploaded. He said he was waiting for another department to review the case. can only wait! Have you encountered such a situation? Could it be that the deactivation of the driver account is done by a robot? It is a job for the driver and it is very, very important. Customers who want to eat free food will make drivers lose their jobs.


We'd think from now on, drivers should report all suspected scams to the platform. Better yet, if money involved, to the police. Take snap shots of every delivery if one counts the pay of the job. Keep in mind this is just a gig.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> Understand that one needs to have a very good communication skill in English to keep the job. This is not a driving job alone.


Um. People with a poor command of English hardly use the phrase “generally speaking”. If at all. 😂


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Um. People with a poor command of English hardly use the phrase “generally speaking”. If at all. 😂


I use the translation


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> Then, you know a few busy restaurants? Ask the boss there do they have deliveries for you if you're good at delivery.
> 
> Many food places are looking to hire all sorts of workers. There is a national shortage of good deliverywomen and men.


Agree there is a shortage. I’ve had quite a few Papa John’s deliveries lately because they can’t find enough of their own drivers.


----------

